# tutorial on Data Maps?



## AndyDevine1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi there
I've been googling to try and read up on Data Maps and am not getting anywhere fast :-/

Can you help?

What versions of excel do they work with?
Can i show a map of uk with hotspots or pie charts etc on it? Can I plot eg sales territories?
Are they dynamic?
If I have a map in my work book will the file size be huge?
As bing = Microsoft and maps are based on bing is it not worth looking into Google maps or any other alternatives?
But generally, where's a good place to read up on them? Or any good not too long tutorials on them so I can read up and hopefully start using?

Many thanks


----------



## cyrilbrd (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi, what version of Excel are you using?
Are you referring to PowerView?
Read this: link
Excel uses Bing for the map creation, this said it is not an issue as the maps are as accurate as found of google.
Example of how the raw data would look:

Excel 2013ABCDEFGH1Loc#DieselGasolineJet A1Latitudelongitudetotal2L1Operation2,6805,6608.75456114.545683403L2Genset6,0369.19147114.74160364L3Support5243,1709.697037115.269836945L4Delivery84010.59158115.60368406L5Operation2,5605,91511.06811116.41638475AndyDevine1

Whenever the raw data is changed you would need to refresh the Power View sheet.
The created dashboard can be a mix of charts maps and data.
All is dynamic, easily filtered and linked.


----------

